# Robert le diable at ROH



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

I see rumours that Robert le diable is being put on at ROH in December featuring one of my faves (Diana Damrau).

I know very little about it (or Meyerbeer in general, frankly) other than it being 272 out of 272 in the TC list of recommended operas! Is it worth a punt? Will Damrau's style fit it well?

Opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

This is an opera I definitely want to hear . The plot sounds really interesting, and it even includes a ballet of nuns under th e influence of the devil ! There have been a few pirated live recordings, but there has never been a deluxe studio recording ; somehow, the major labels never got around to doing it, and unfortunately, something like this has pretty slim chances of happening, as the major labels have pretty much abandoned complete studio recordings of opera. However, Chandos has not, and possibly they could give us one .
Too bad Sutherland and Bonynge never recorded it for Decca .


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Or maybe it will be filmed and released as a DVD. Slim chance though.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

It's entirely possible that this production will appear on DVD , because quite a few obscure operas have already appeared that way. So far, I've seen Schubert's Fierrabras , from the Zurich opera, Pergolesi's Lo Frate Nammorato from la Scala, Giovanni Paisiello's La Serva Padrona (the same libretto as the one by Pergolesi,)
Nielsen's Maskarade from the Royal Danish opera, Verdi's Giovana D'Arco from Bologna, Rameau's Zoroastre from Drottningholm in Sweden, for example . Let's all keep our fingers crossed about the Covent Garden Robert Le Diable. 
I recommend all of these DVDs if you haven't seen them.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

superhorn said:


> The plot sounds really interesting, and it even includes a ballet of nuns under the influence of the devil !


Now that's something I'd really like to see! :devil:


----------

